# Got Turtles ?



## BillM (Apr 17, 2014)

If so feel free to post them in here. Noticed how popular turtles are in MSnowy's Snappa thread so I figured they deserved a little play time  

Here are a few of mine


----------



## limr (Apr 17, 2014)

Not particularly good pictures, but I do have a couple of shots of some baby snappers. 






I can't even stand how cute they are!


----------



## BillM (Apr 17, 2014)

Those look like they just escaped the shell !!!!


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's one


----------



## limr (Apr 17, 2014)

There's a pond behind my boyfriend's house and so they get baby snappers almost every year. They were probably only a day or so out of the shell. We always look for them so we can rescue as many as we can and bring them to a bigger pond. Two years ago we got about 15 of them and brought them to a huge pond in a nearby state park. I used to think it was a creepy pond, but now I call it Turtle Pond and wave at it every time I walk past


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 17, 2014)

DSC_0026 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey Bill, you home in there?


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Apr 17, 2014)

I cant take much credit for these. They were captive turtles at the nature center I was working at at the time. The snapper was taken from a home that wasn't taking proper care of it's shell is slightly deformed.



Three towed box turtle


----------



## BillM (Apr 17, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> Hey Bill, you home in there?
> View attachment 71560



Better health than the one we found the other day lol


----------



## BillM (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## BillM (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 17, 2014)

Stay close and follow Me. 

IMG_0012 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Apr 17, 2014)

I SO want a turtle now!


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 17, 2014)

Snappers relatives is the Pugs Dog.LOL


----------



## BillM (Apr 17, 2014)

And a few from last week


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't get me started. Turtle saving season has started here, and I'll be posting a lot of pics


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 18, 2014)

Heck, these are all great to see and well taken Bill. I love some of those very low angles you have in there and showing nice details and textures. That first shot there Bill, I feel like I'm there with that angle, love it  

All great shots in this thread folks.

All the best up there Bill, another thing we don't have down here, so always a pleasure to see.

Danny.


----------



## kenerickson (Apr 18, 2014)

Not a close up but I still liked this photo as this guy was sunning himself on one of the very first warm days here in central Wisconsin.


----------



## BillM (Apr 20, 2014)

A couple from today


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 21, 2014)

Bill I think this guy is stalking me.


----------



## BillM (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd sleep with one eye open if I was you Mike !!!!

And time to get the tall boots on


----------



## BillM (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 27, 2014)

BillM said:


>


I really like this one Bill, turtle on a mission. 

Here's one of mine, it's almost a 100% crop so excuse the quality.


----------



## BillM (May 11, 2014)




----------



## MSnowy (May 11, 2014)

No but I got a snake for ya


----------



## limr (May 11, 2014)

Aw, the snapper looks scared, and that little snake poking his head up is just adorable  (And they're both really great shots!)


----------



## BillM (May 11, 2014)

SNAKE !!!!

I saw the worlds largest garter snake today, must have been close to 3 feet long


----------



## BillM (May 11, 2014)

limr said:


> Aw, the snapper looks scared, and that little snake poking his head up is just adorable  (And they're both really great shots!)



It was really warm so I didn't keep it long, I just took a few quick shots so it could continue on to the lake on the other side of the trail.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 11, 2014)

IMG_4044-6 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## wackii (May 11, 2014)

You guys must have difficult time with shutter speed on these shots


----------



## BillM (May 18, 2014)

The little ones are sneaky fast :greenpbl:
















This one had a little issue trying to run away LOL


----------



## BillM (May 18, 2014)

And a snake 







A few seconds after I turned and walked away I heard a loud splash, I think something big had snake for lunch !!!


----------



## snowbear (May 18, 2014)

(yes, fake PS blurred out background - I had to play)


----------



## MSnowy (May 18, 2014)

I know you love those snakes.

Biggest one I've seen 4 ft long nose to tail


----------



## BillM (May 18, 2014)

Is that snapper still following you lol


----------



## BillM (May 18, 2014)

Go Terps


----------



## BillM (May 18, 2014)

And here's that Garter I told you about !!!


----------



## endurodog (May 19, 2014)

A couple of sea turtles


----------

